# 10,000 Posts for Mt Spokane Photography



## JumboShrimp (Apr 16, 2015)

Well ... I am truly speechless. Congratulations.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats Mt Spokane Photography


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 16, 2015)

"EF 50mm F 0.7 IS"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2015)

I didn't notice. Actually, I was one of the very early members, and my account was accidentally deleted with a lot more posts. I created a new one with a different user name.

I'll never Catch Neuro, and he is a lot younger than me in any event.

CR has certainly grown. From just a handful of regular posters to about 100 with 750 posts or more.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm waiting for that lens to be announced


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 16, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Congrats Mt Spokane Photography


+1:&:thanks for sharing your experience and thoughts!


----------



## Roo (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats Mt Spokane. Quite often the voice of reason when this place gets unruly


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats Mt Spokane Photography


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow... well done... and thank-you


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 16, 2015)

Impressive. I just started posting a few months ago. I don't know when I'll hit 10,000, but it's not tomorrow. Impressive.


----------



## jwilbern (Apr 16, 2015)

Roo said:


> Congrats Mt Spokane. Quite often the voice of reason when this place gets unruly



So true! Thanks to Mt. Spokane and others, Canon Rumors has a good reasonableness/unruliness ratio.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 16, 2015)

And thanks, MtSpokane, for answering so many questions that thousands have found useful.

Congrats!


----------



## sanj (Apr 16, 2015)

Keep up with your productive comments!


----------



## Jane (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats. You are one of a handful whose comments I search out. Always useful info. Thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats, too - esp. since you're doing quality posts (everybody can see in the respective users' profiles, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=6474) rather than +1, "agree" or "then don't use Canon" to reach that number.

Sometimes I wish there would be a min "quote to original content" ratio as in other boards/comment areas, but of course it's easy to get around that. Such as it is, often there are pages w/o any real content, but it's always worth reading Mt Spokane's posts.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I didn't notice. Actually, I was one of the very early members, and my account was accidentally deleted with a lot more posts. I created a new one with a different user name.
> 
> I'll never Catch Neuro, and he is a lot younger than me in any event.
> 
> CR has certainly grown. From just a handful of regular posters to about 100 with 750 posts or more.


Thank you for your posts and I don't think anyone will catch neuro on CR.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2015)

Always level level headed, always based on experience or evidence, always constructive and never any rancour.


----------



## dolina (Apr 16, 2015)

I always thought I spent too much time on CR...

Obviously I was mistaken.

Congrats!


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 16, 2015)

10k, wow! Your posts are always great and thank you for your valuable contributions to the CR community.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 16, 2015)

On another forum, unrelated to photography, that I haunt, we have one member who has broken 100,000 posts.

Crikey! That's a lotta postin' ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Always level level headed, always based on experience or evidence, always constructive and never any rancour.



I'm just like most, I make up nasty replies. Then having spent several minutes writing one, I think about it and decide that its not productive and delete it rather than post it. A few of them get posted, and I often remove my post because its not helpful. Right now, I have to say that we are going thru a period where everyone is helpful, even Neuro has toned down his scathing comments


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 17, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... I think about it ...


This is not always normal at internet fora.

Mt Spokane, thank you very much for your part in this forum.


----------



## candyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you for those educating posts. Much appreciated!


----------



## troppobash (Apr 17, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

It is a pleasure reading your comments.


----------



## Sunnystate (Apr 17, 2015)

Congratulations  And I am in the choir of prizing you for balancing out polarized opinions, it simply shows a wisdom. The other member you have mentioned is a glaring example why more and more people distrust scientists and science, which is unfortunate even if well funded.
Good luck


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 17, 2015)

Congratulations Mt. Spokane, and thanks for all the great information!


----------



## RGF (Apr 17, 2015)

congrats on reaching a mile stone and thanks for all the helpful information.


----------



## TAW (Apr 17, 2015)

I always enjoy reading your posts and viewing your pictures. Thanks for contributing to this forum!!!

tom


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 17, 2015)

always look forward to reading your posts. Without a doubt get a "most valuable contributor" award!

thanx again for sharing (and caring).

pierre


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I'm waiting for that lens to be announced



Its a double secret limited production lens. Only a few were given out to CR posters with a tom of posts ;D


----------



## bholliman (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats Mt Spokane! I've always enjoyed and learned from your posts.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Mt. Spokane..your efforts to help all on this site are much appreciated.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

Always a pleasure to read your posts. Congrats and best wishes. 8)


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 17, 2015)

Just break up each thought one word per post. You'll catch up to Neuro in no time. Congrats on reaching 5 figures. CR guy says you win a 1DX2. It's in the mail with that check for $1,000,000 ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2015)

Unique lenses, a prerelease 1DX2, a million bucks. I sure missed out. 

Congrats Mt. Spokane, and thanks for your very many helpful posts!


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 17, 2015)

Uh oh .... they shipped Spokane's with yours, Neuro





neuroanatomist said:


> Unique lenses, a prerelease 1DX2, a million bucks. I sure missed out.
> 
> Congrats Mt. Spokane, and thanks for your very many helpful posts!


----------



## Jules (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats Mt Spokane !
I have to admit, i grew a big fan of this forum at least as much because of the enlightment received from people like Mt Spokane, Neuro, Eldar, Dylan, Marsu, Mackguyver, Surapon and all (and not to forget jaw-dropping Dolina bird pics)... as for the rumors themselves 
Everytime i look at my 100Macro/2.8LIS or 70-200/2.8LISII sharp & creamy pics i think "man, these guys made me jump in a new realm, see & understand what those crazy pics are all about!" ... Thanks a million to y'all (my banker does say the same  )


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 18, 2015)

As many others have mentioned, your posts are highly respected Mt Spokane so thanks for being such an important part of the community and taking the time to share.

Hopefully the powers that be at CR will find a way to buy you a beer, or fifty, to say thanks! ;-)


----------



## Zv (Apr 18, 2015)

10K posts, I feel like you should get a T-shirt or a mug or something. At the very least an EOS M. 

Congrats and thanks for all the helpful advice from you and all others here on CR. You guys rock!


----------



## troppobash (Apr 19, 2015)

EOS M3 that is...


----------



## surapon (Apr 19, 2015)

Congratulation, Sir, Dear Great Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane Photography.
All of us have Learn a lot of new Ideas/ New Knowledge from you.
Surapon.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for all your help with answering peoples enquiries, and congratulations on reaching this milestone.
Like so many others have already said, your comments have helped steer me in the best direction with regards to new kit, and although I can say a huge thanks, my wife does not agree ;D ;D ;D
Well done and here's to the next 10,000


----------

